# Royce Gracie



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 22, 2003)

if been watchin some mma vids off kazaa and ive seen royce always go on the floor. he cant strike? i was watching him vs yoshida and sakuraba, etc. when theyre up, he always tries to bring it down. wats up?


----------



## Angus (Mar 23, 2003)

Well, he IS a groundfighter . 

Against Yoshida  was a no strike (at least no strikes to the head and on the ground,not sure about beyond that) match because neither are strikers by disposition or training (judo vs. bjj), and against Sakuraba he stands no chance (pun not intended) in winning a stand up fight, so he takes it to the ground where he's more comfortable. His striking is nowhere near what Sakuraba's is.

He's been training a lot more striking in the last couple years, but he's a ground fighter no matter how much he trains.


----------



## ace (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *if been watchin some mma vids off kazaa and ive seen royce always go on the floor. he cant strike? i was watching him vs yoshida and sakuraba, etc. when theyre up, he always tries to bring it down. wats up? *



Royce has spent most of his life training on the
ground. There is no dout Thats were he wants to be.

My Sugestion is Rent The UFC 1-4 U will See Royce at his 
Best.

U see the UFC was origanly sapose to show
The world Which was the best Martial Art.

What it did show was that A smaller Fighter
Could Beat a Larger fighter.

With the Success of The UFC 1 it began
to evolve into a Sport.
With People Cross Training in both Stand up
& Ground Fighting.

Sak is The only Man to Ever beat Royce in an MMA
Event. And The Yosida Fight Was a Joke

The Ref had no rite to Stop The Match.
Royce was not in That Much Trouble.


----------



## Infight (Mar 23, 2003)

ACE said everything possible about Royce Gracie. I think (in other way than many people ), hes the best BJJ fighter i've ever seen, better than Rickson, his techiques are supreme, he doesnt need to learn how to strike, his perceptions of distance are amazing, but of course his getting old, and not in shape to face the monster of nowadays.
         I think that with that body shape will be hard to him become a good striker, but there are ever anabolics(lol, if he hear it, hes going to be crazy), as i said before i dont think he needs to learn how to strike, all the other issues were told by ACE.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 15, 2003)

sakuraba's great i love watching those two defeats he suffered against silva. the first one was beautiful and it showed how a striker could punish a grappler if they change the rules a little. And give strikers a chance.

have any of you noticed how japanes wrestlers seem to only like the ground when they are on top of the opponent, very diferent from the brazilians.


----------



## ace (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *sakuraba's great i love watching those two defeats he suffered against silva. the first one was beautiful and it showed how a striker could punish a grappler if they change the rules a little. And give strikers a chance.
> 
> have any of you noticed how japanes wrestlers seem to only like the ground when they are on top of the opponent, very diferent from the brazilians. *


Make a Note for your Self That Silva is also 
a Purple Belt in jiu jitsu.

The Rules are Simple if Your Technique is realy
as good as U Think then it should not Matter
What your oponet does cause U can handel it.

Also Silva was out Grappeld & Struk By Tito Ortiz!!!

Sak Kicked the Crap out of Belfort
Belfort Beat silva in 44 sec. by KO
Silva Beat Sak.

What does This Mean????

It Means That anything can Happen in a Fight.
Striking & Grappling  Need to be in Your Tool Box

But todate i Can't think of 1 Pure Striker to Ever Be an NHB Champ. Can uuuu ?????

Shoot Even Maurise Practise Submisson Wrestling 
for over a Year & a Half Before entering The MMA Game.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 17, 2003)

show some respect to silva, he deserves it he demolished and gave what sakuraba what he deserved not once but twice,

two times

he is a great MMA (cant realy be called NHB anymore because of the rules) competitor

and iam sick of everybody praising sakuraba silva proved he was notthing if he was why did he get his *** kicked twice

you have to have both grappling and striking in these tournaments these days...


----------



## ace (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *show some respect to silva, he deserves it he demolished and gave what sakuraba what he deserved not once but twice,
> 
> two times
> ...


as i Recall Sak Fought Silva With a 102 dagree Temp

The 1st Time & The 2nd Was a Ref Stopedge with Sak a Head on 
All Score cards! And Sak dropped Silva with a Punch in The 1st Fight. Not Bad for a Guy Who had to spend The Night in the Hospital with A fever. 


I Think Silva is a Great Fighter But 
U seem to know VERRY Little about the Guy.:idea:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2003)

Silva stopped the second fight with a slam.  Sak couldn't defend Silva's takedown and his arm stopped working.   And Royce isn't in the top 50 BJJ players today.  He isn't even close to being the Gracie with the most skill.  You should check out Roylers ADCC matches sometime.


----------



## ace (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Silva stopped the second fight with a slam.  Sak couldn't defend Silva's takedown and his arm stopped working.   And Royce isn't in the top 50 BJJ players today.  He isn't even close to being the Gracie with the most skill.  You should check out Roylers ADCC matches sometime. *


Sak Went for the Gulatine Choke Silva Lifted & Slamed 
Sak (Verry Sweet Move) Saked Held Silva in The Guard
Silva Did Little to get out The time expierd.

Sak Stood up & his Shoulder Dropped he Told the Corner men
 Which in turn told the Doc. Whick ruled Sak could no longer
Fight Sak with tears said he was sorry to Silva & the fans & Left.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 22, 2003)

there is no way sak is in silva's league

respect the man who kicked his *** twice

thanks

terry


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2003)

Like I said couldn't stop the takedown. lol


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2003)

I do have to disagree Sak is in Silva's league talent wise.  He is giving up weightand he was hanging with Silva in the second fight.


----------



## Infight (Apr 27, 2003)

I think Silva is a little bit better then Sak, but as said before by ACE, Silva is Purple Belt in Jiu-Jitsu,and as he says, hes not as good on ground as many other jiu-jitsu praticioners. As a striker noone matchs him, and since he knows some of Jiu, its very difficult to keep him down, there you get a perfect combination, good striker and no pin on him.
        About Belfort and Silva, i think Silva had a lack of experience on that fight. Belfort is a good boxer, but dont work with his legs very well, i think its better for him take his fight to ground, since hes a great Jiu-Jitsu fighter. As a Striker Silva is light-years ahead of Belfort.
        And Royce Gracie is not TOP 50 BJJ fighter, but hes still very technique and has a lot of experience on MMA. Its still a tough guy to fight.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 27, 2003)

I said player not MMA fighter.  I think he understands the fight game and how to Use Bjj effectivly in mma.  I think he is the only guy in MMA the relies on just GJJ without much of a striking game.  I.E. never going to finish a fight with strikes in modern MMA.


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

> I.E. never going to finish a fight with strikes in modern MMA.



what about silva's first win over sak


and yes i think silva is a much more well rounded fighter than sak


----------



## JDenz (May 3, 2003)

I was talking about Royce


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

ok

what about rorions kids are they going in to MMA


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 26, 2004)

muayThaiPerson said:
			
		

> if been watchin some mma vids off kazaa and ive seen royce always go on the floor. he cant strike? i was watching him vs yoshida and sakuraba, etc. when theyre up, he always tries to bring it down. wats up?


Royce is a master in Gracie Jiu-Jitsu ofcourse he would want to bring them to the ground. But he can strike and I have seen him do so its just that he prefers to stick with Jiu-Jitsu all the way. And ofcourse he would want to try to bring any striker to the ground because its a fact if just a 100% striker gets to the ground then they wont be nearly as affective as they were standing up. Royce likes to use strikes to the leg in order to close the distance to his opponent and then when he is in the clinche posistion he takes them down. He uses such simplicity in his fights, thats why he wins. Royce is one of the best MMA fighters alive and I think Gracie Jiu-Jitsu proved that it is superior in the ring and in the street.

Tarek


----------

